# Premiere (TCD746320) with Lifetime and Warranty



## DanielTB80 (Nov 27, 2006)

One Tivo Premiere DVR w/ lifetime and 2 Year Warranty (TCD746320) - $450 - Warranty expires 09/18/2014


----------



## DanielTB80 (Nov 27, 2006)

I am not selling a wireless adapter with this Tivo.

This is just the unit and everything else that comes in the box and the box itself.


----------

